# Brown Top Millet



## Curly (May 19, 2015)

Anyone tried a pre-emergent when planting? If so what and did it work?


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (May 19, 2015)

I have never felt the need for a pre-emergent with Brown Top.  I disk up the soil-plant and fertilize it and in about 75 or 80 days there it is !  It seems to outgrow the weeds !


----------



## Curly (May 20, 2015)

True it will out grow most, but I have a pig weed problem


----------



## Millyville Hunter (May 25, 2015)

Most pre emergent herbicide are meant for suppressing grass mainly and with millet being a grass it would most likely kill the germination of the seed.


----------



## masonbell1 (May 31, 2015)

I had one field year before last crab grass took over choked the millet out. 

Didnt plant it last year kept cows on it and grain drilled it with fescue. Hoping this year weeds won't be too bad


----------



## flywayman (Jun 2, 2015)

I have about 5 acres I'd like to plant in brown top, but I have a bad problem with Johnson grass in about half the field. Anyone know the best thing to do to get rid of Johnson grass and then plant brown top?


----------



## Randy Lowe (Jun 3, 2015)

Spray it with Roundup


----------



## Curly (Jun 4, 2015)

Round up will be a temporary aid but the Rhizomes are problems.


----------



## countryplayboy (Jun 21, 2015)

2-4D over the top will take care of your broadleaf weeds. It won't affect the millet.


----------



## tracyt302 (Jul 13, 2015)

I too have had problems with Johnson Grass.
As you have experienced it is a real pain.
If you wait until about mid May, the johnson grass has emerged. Spray with Round-up 1- 1 1/2 qts per acre add a surfactant.
I plant the Brown top and Dove Proso millet between May 31 an June 15. Later when the millett is about 6-12" the Johnson grass will be about 18-20" tall, use a wick bar or rent a weed wiper. I paid $40 per day. Johnson grass will be above the Millet. Be sure to wipe both ways. Concentration of R-up shuold be 1:3 or 1:2 with water and a surfactant.
Also a good tip is to rake and bale the millet. Fluff or rake it several times to loosen the seed. When you bale the millet for hay there will ba clean field with a lot of seed on the ground.
Good Luck


----------



## Curly (Jul 20, 2015)

gone for one week and the army worms destroyed 3 acres of millet.


----------



## joey1919 (Jul 20, 2015)

Army worms are the debil


----------

